# How do I delete my account?



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

How do I delete my account on here?

I sort 1 thing out with 1 member and then I get more crap from other members, all I ever wanted from this forum was for advice and to chat to other members about our pets etc.

I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't think you can delete your account as such. PM a mod and they should be able to help you.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

As found on the 'FAQ' link.

Account Removal 
If you wish to be removed from the forum and your account deleted, please email or pm a moderator or the administrator. They will delete you account from our database. Any posts which you have created will be set to 'Guest' so they are anonnymous. Your posts will NOT be deleted.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

PM petforum , he is the only person that can do this. You may find this thread will be removed at it is against pet forums rules to post regarding departures!

You will find petforums in the forum leaders

regards
DT


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't leave.... otherwise the bullies win.

It's hard, but try not to take anything to heart.... just keep telling yourself 'its just the internet'

If someone has said something to you, report it to the moderators, show them the evidence and let them punish as necessary.

Bullying on a forum to the extent the victim wants to leave is not cool.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Why delete your account? Why not just not come here anymore?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

better yet, send the bullies names to Mark and lets see them banned or leave

why should you leave because some others cant behave like adults


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww i do hope u dont leave youve always been very kind too me hugz


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> Don't leave.... otherwise the bullies win.
> 
> It's hard, but try not to take anything to heart.... just keep telling yourself 'its just the internet'
> 
> ...


Thank you, this replies means a lot xx



Colliepoodle said:


> Why delete your account? Why not just not come here anymore?





Mese said:


> better yet, send the bullies names to Mark and lets see them banned or leave
> 
> why should you leave because some others cant behave like adults


Thank you also xx



big_bear said:


> awwww i do hope u dont leave youve always been very kind too me hugz


ahhh bless ya xxxx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Mese said:


> better yet, send the bullies names to Mark and lets see them banned or leave
> 
> why should you leave because some others cant behave like adults


Perhaps you should go and check many of the posts made by MDF! Those that have not been deleted, Most people have tried to help and advise this user! Myself more then most - despite an unprovoked attack one myself the day I returned! I was the one that offer the hand of friendship! Although it should have been the other way around!! Does not bother me what people say or do to me!! it really doesn't But if you dish it out !!! be prepared to get it back!!

I certainly have seen NO bullying. and am sure that should the poster continue asking questions she will continue to recieve valuable replies!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> Don't leave.... otherwise the bullies win.
> 
> It's hard, but try not to take anything to heart.... just keep telling yourself 'its just the internet'
> 
> ...


There has been no bullying!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> There has been no bullying!


yeah ok


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

glad your staying MDF


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

MDF said:


> yeah ok


Ive not read the thread/s in question but if you feel you have been bullied then report it to the mods.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ive not read the thread/s in question but if you feel you have been bullied then report it to the mods.


already done.

I'm going to hold my head high and know i haven't done anything wrong


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> yeah ok


Have put a couple of replies on the eye thread towards the bottom, as have a couple of other members, you may find some answers there!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Have put a couple of replies on the eye thread towards the bottom, as have a couple of other members, you may find some answers there!


Thanks DT, yes they are of brilliant help

Thank you xx


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Why dont you just leave your account open and just not logg in for a bit and take a break from the forum, and see how you feel in a few weeks ?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

This thread i fear is partly for me to take the blame!
MDF asked me to delete the offending thread yesterday, and because i had some weird idea that our members would bring the thread round from being a little 'off' to being a far more productive thread, i refused to close it.
for that i apolise to MDF. 
This though i do feel does prove with any doubt that a forum, be it Petforum, or any other, CANNOT self moderate. 
I have to say, i had to explain to MDF afterwards, and i felt pretty crappy about that, because I should of closed it on her request. 

So, from now on, as far as OP's are concerned, its THERE thread, if they ask it closed, then it shall be, end of.
This though, is not to say that I won't keep other threads open, for DEBATE, and try not to close them to early, 'just in Case' they get outta hand.

Once again MDF, I got it wrong, and i'm sorry for the upset it caused you. 

regards
3Reddogs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Why delete your account? Why not just not come here anymore?


exactly!!!!! whats going on around here lately??? . all this nastiness and peps being banned . why????


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> This thread i fear is partly for me to take the blame!
> MDF asked me to delete the offending thread yesterday, and because i had some weird idea that our members would bring the thread round from being a little 'off' to being a far more productive thread, i refused to close it.
> for that i apolise to MDF.
> This though i do feel does prove with any doubt that a forum, be it Petforum, or any other, CANNOT self moderate.
> ...


Think is is a storm is a teacup myself Red
MDF is receiving good advice and we are back on an even keel are we not!
The forum can self moderate me finks!!! just some of the members need to accept that 'it cuts both ways'
And can I say! if you want good advice you need knowledgable members and the odd conflict!! !
OR would you rather have a 'fluffy ' forum!!!
Coz I can't do fluffyhmy:hmy:

lol
DT


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Think is is a storm is a teacup myself Red
> MDF is receiving good advice and we are back on an even keel are we not!
> The forum can self moderate me finks!!! just some of the members need to accept that 'it cuts both ways'
> And can I say! if you want good advice you need knowledgable members and the odd conflict!! !
> ...


Hey DT, i do Fluffy every Friday night!!! lmao


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry you've been the target of bullies, MDF, some people just can't seem to help themselves & they should just grow up, please don't let then get you down, if it makes you feel better I'm getting bullied too, by a gang of pathetic tracksuit wearing cowards at the train station as I wait to go to college each morning, it's rife everywhere


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> So sorry you've been the target of bullies, MDF, some people just can't seem to help themselves & they should just grow up, please don't let then get you down, if it makes you feel better I'm getting bullied too, by a gang of pathetic tracksuit wearing cowards at the train station as I wait to go to college each morning, it's rife everywhere


Sorry to hear that hun, what me to dispatch a couple of mods down them to sort them out for you??
we have Base ball Bats and will travel!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> So sorry you've been the target of bullies, MDF, some people just can't seem to help themselves & they should just grow up, please don't let then get you down, if it makes you feel better I'm getting bullied too, by a gang of pathetic tracksuit wearing cowards at the train station as I wait to go to college each morning, it's rife everywhere


But I seriously do not think that MDF has been bullied! Many members have fallen over to try and help and advice! OK there may have been some critizism , but then, this is a forum and that is to be expected! Ask then yourself! Think you will find it is a storm in a teacup!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Sorry to hear that hun, what me to dispatch a couple of mods down them to sort them out for you??
> we have Base ball Bats and will travel!


Worrabout you and me red!! we'll take the reds and the greys along for the ride!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> This thread i fear is partly for me to take the blame!
> MDF asked me to delete the offending thread yesterday, and because i had some weird idea that our members would bring the thread round from being a little 'off' to being a far more productive thread, i refused to close it.
> for that i apolise to MDF.
> This though i do feel does prove with any doubt that a forum, be it Petforum, or any other, CANNOT self moderate.
> ...


Did you read the same thread, we all read?

After Michelle pm'd me today, i also have put to bed any bad feeling that she had stirred up, and made the peace with her!

So, just to make sure I have heard this right, I can open a thread, but if I don't like/agree with peoples civil replies/opinions I can have it deleted? Or if I want to cover up what I have said from other members viewing? Wow, censorship or what?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Must a bit I am feeling a bit fluffy -had a wee bath and brush up early - now all I need is some candy floss and a toffee apple, maybe some cinder toffee too!


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> But I seriously do not think that MDF has been bullied! Many members have fallen over to try and help and advice! OK there may have been some critizism , but then, this is a forum and that is to be expected! Ask then yourself! Think you will find it is a storm in a teacup!


Ok so maybe I should have looked at the offending thread first before saying the word 'bully', but its tough when someone is clearly upset for whatever reason and says they want to delete their account.... for them to feel that bad it's obviously not just a cross word here or there.

But I apologise for using the term 'bullies' as obviously I don't know what was said so I shouldn't have assumed that.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

From what I've seen, and I've only been posting and reading threads a few days, is that people seem to be pretty short with each other. Makes you a bit scared to give your opinion :blushing: lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:idea:Maybe everyone has become infected with a PMT virus transmitted via our computers......


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> This thread i fear is partly for me to take the blame!
> MDF asked me to delete the offending thread yesterday, and because i had some weird idea that our members would bring the thread round from being a little 'off' to being a far more productive thread, i refused to close it.
> for that i apolise to MDF.
> This though i do feel does prove with any doubt that a forum, be it Petforum, or any other, CANNOT self moderate.
> ...


thats just absolutely silly in my opinion... with letting the OP decide whether they want their thread closed or not ur just opening up a playground for those who lie, cover up, dont agree with others, cant handle the truth, are over sensitive and just want to hear certain things etc etc i could go on....

Ridiculous imo


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Did you read the same thread, we all read?
> 
> After Michelle pm'd me today, i also have put to bed any bad feeling that she had stirred up, and made the peace with her!
> 
> So, just to make sure I have heard this right, I can open a thread, but if I don't like/agree with peoples civil replies/opinions I can have it deleted? Or if I want to cover up what I have said from other members viewing? Wow, censorship or what?


Not senorship at all hun, just acting on our members wishes.. If you make a thread, it is your property.. to do with what you like. 
and as MDF pointed out to us only yesterday, if the OP chooses to delete there orinigal question/post/comment, the thread then becomes obselete anyhow, because no one knows what there are talking about. There nothing we can do if they delete the original post is there??


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think what we all have to remember the written words can be read differently from person to person.
Its very easy to misinterpret someone's Intentions.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> Ok so maybe I should have looked at the offending thread first before saying the word 'bully', but its tough when someone is clearly upset for whatever reason and says they want to delete their account.... for them to feel that bad it's obviously not just a cross word here or there.
> 
> But I apologise for using the term 'bullies' as obviously I don't know what was said so I shouldn't have assumed that.


Good to see you now realise this OP was not bullied. I personally made a post on the thread about puppies eyes as a concerned member who has had a dog suffer with eye problems only imo to get a sarcastic comment posted back. 
Now what should I do????? Oh yes I will run with my tail between my legs to the Mods or start a I am not happy, delete me, how do I go blah blah blah because I got a sarcastic reply
Post in question

Originally Posted by manicmania 
If it was me I would have paid the £12 for the ointment. Eyes are so important to look after and imo the ointment may be needed. I would not play about with eyes if it was my dog

Have you looked at the picture of his eyes??

If this was your dog would you think he had conjunctavitus????


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Not senorship at all hun, just acting on our members wishes.. If you make a thread, it is your property.. to do with what you like.
> and as MDF pointed out to us only yesterday, if the OP chooses to delete there orinigal question/post/comment, the thread then becomes obselete anyhow, because no one knows what there are talking about. There nothing we can do if they delete the original post is there??


i thought its only "property" of someone on private forums.... once ur posting on a OPEN FORUM its "property" (if u can even apply this word) of the public


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I think what we all have to remember the written words can be read differently from person to person.
> Its very easy to misinterpret someone's Intentions.


Very true although sometimes it is easy to read exactly what their intentions are


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I was also told the OP can choose to have their post deleted/closed, in this instance I think it was a good move.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Good to see you now realise this OP was not bullied. I personally made a post on the thread about puppies eyes as a concerned member who has had a dog suffer with eye problems only imo to get a sarcastic comment posted back.
> Now what should I do????? Oh yes I will run with my tail between my legs to the Mods or start a I am not happy, delete me, how do I go blah blah blah because I got a sarcastic reply
> Post in question
> 
> ...


Ignore buton HIT!!

Can't be arsed with those kind of comments especially as it had all calmed down and now its been fired back up again!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> From what I've seen, and I've only been posting and reading threads a few days, is that people seem to be pretty short with each other. Makes you a bit scared to give your opinion :blushing: lol


You are a very attractive lady, you have no worries about giving your opinion!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

MDF said:


> Ignore buton HIT!!
> 
> Can't be arsed with those kind of comments especially as it had all calmed down and now its been fired back up again!!


This is the kind of post that I have just mentioned. Childish imo so now what I should do is start a How to delete my account thread as someone did not like my opinion Boo Hoo


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Very true although sometimes it is easy to read exactly what their intentions are


REckon we must have gone to the same school you and I


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

If you could only understand the upset and grief leaving that thread open has caused, then maybe you would all think differantly i would hope, but as pointed out in a previous thread, you as members only get a % of the story. 
start thinking out side the box guys, its all very well you commenting on what you see, but don't forget, there always more to it then just your opinion, and your comments!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

MDF said:


> already done.
> 
> I'm going to hold my head high and know i haven't done anything wrong


Glad you are staying, ive seen youve been having a hard time lately. Head held high thats the way.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> If you could only understand the upset and grief leaving that thread open has caused, then maybe you would all think differantly i would hope, but as pointed out in a previous thread, you as members only get a % of the story.
> start thinking out side the box guys, its all very well you commenting on what you see, but don't forget, there always more to it then just your opinion, and your comments!


Can you see anything wrong with the post I made on a pup with ?conjunctivitis I could not but felt I did not deserve a sarcastic answer


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Glad you are staying, ive seen youve been having a hard time lately. Head held high thats the way.


I think its the best way to be from now on! Sticks and stones and all that!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Can you see anything wrong with the post I made on a pup with ?conjunctivitis I could not but felt I did not deserve a sarcastic answer


This really aint about the post hun, this is more to do with the reprocutions it causes, if requests by members arn't acted on.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> If you could only understand the upset and grief leaving that thread open has caused, then maybe you would all think differantly i would hope, but as pointed out in a previous thread, you as members only get a % of the story.
> start thinking out side the box guys, its all very well you commenting on what you see, but don't forget, there always more to it then just your opinion, and your comments!


I just love a free for all REd! last man standing blah blah blah now where did I put my muppet laucher


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> This really aint about the post hun, this is more to do with the reprocutions it causes, if requests by members arn't acted on.


Fair enough and as its an open forum and I am entitled to my opinion then if the OP wants account deleted then delete it


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> This really aint about the post hun, this is more to do with the reprocutions it causes, if requests by members arn't acted on.


Ok, I want all my threads that I have EVER started deleted please. Only a handful, I am not an attention seeker


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think we need to go on and on about the eye thread. If you noticed she has said thank you for some of the info she got from DT and others....Jill


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, I want all my threads that I have EVER started deleted please. Only a handful, I am not an attention seeker


hehe... i had some sarcarstic comments in the past too and i would like those threads deleted too pls


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ok, I want all my threads that I have EVER started deleted please. Only a handful, I am not an attention seeker


Hey you! get in a queue!! I'm first!! and adding the old with the new that makes around 12000 posts! so me reckons you're goin be tied up for a while Mr Moderator!!
lol
DT


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Perhaps you should go and check many of the posts made by MDF! Those that have not been deleted, Most people have tried to help and advise this user! Myself more then most - despite an unprovoked attack one myself the day I returned! I was the one that offer the hand of friendship! Although it should have been the other way around!! Does not bother me what people say or do to me!! it really doesn't But if you dish it out !!! be prepared to get it back!!
> 
> I certainly have seen NO bullying. and am sure that should the poster continue asking questions she will continue to recieve valuable replies!


Ive no idea whats gone on between MDF and anyone else ... and to be honest I dont want to know , I hate unpleasantness
I merely said what id say to anyone who said they were being harrassed and that was to stand up for themselves 
I meant no offence to anyone hun


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Natik said:


> hehe... i had some sarcarstic comments in the past too and i would like those threads deleted too pls


You're third in line Natik!!! REckon reds got his work cut out


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Fair enough and as its an open forum and I am entitled to my opinion then if the OP wants account deleted then delete it


They dont want it deleted anymore...They are staying.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> You're third in line Natik!!! REckon reds got his work cut out


guess the cue is getting longer


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I don't think we need to go on and on about the eye thread. If you noticed she has said thank you for some of the info she got from DT and others....Jill


Agreed, we dont need to drag up what has happened and cause any upset again i think this thread was clearing the air and it was becoming a little lighthearted, shame to spoil it.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> This really aint about the post hun, this is more to do with the reprocutions it causes, if requests by members arn't acted on.


I'm old and thick...reprocutions it causes if not acted on?

What reprocutions may I ask. These threads were open with a question and members replied.

No "bullying" took place, just opinions were expressed. Is it not up to the OP which if any are heeded not to ask for them to be closed because its not going with the flow.

Maybe a "silent" member may be reading and take some of the advice which surely can only be a positive for the forum.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> They dont want it deleted anymore...They are staying.


Oh I missed that information. Better this thread being deleted then as waste of forum space lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

are they staying or are they going?



and can I ask if they got the eye drops in the end please?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Glad you are staying, ive seen youve been having a hard time lately. Head held high thats the way.


You havn't seen all the pm's MDF has been sending to members 

I have made peace with her, but could quite easily went the other way.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Agreed, we dont need to drag up what has happened and cause any upset again i think this thread was clearing the air and it was becoming a little lighthearted, shame to spoil it.


I did not post those quotes to cause upset I posted to clarify the fact that imo the OP has not been bullied, more the OP being "funny"


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well hope all gets sorted out and we can go back to discussions like normal. Whatever normal is....Jill


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Well hope all gets sorted out and we can go back to discussions like normal. Whatever normal is....Jill


Now that sounds nice idea lol


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MDF earlier today you agreed to "engage your brain before posting" YOUR WORDS, not mine before anybody thinks I am having a pop... you also acknowledged you are a bit hot headed and 'RANT!!!!!!'.

You are the architect of all this bad feeling with all your threads asking for advise then sqweelling 'bullies' when people don't give you the advice you want to hear!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You havn't seen all the pm's MDF has been sending to members
> 
> I have made peace with her, but could quite easily went the other way.


No i dont, i can only comment on what i have seen and if nasty p,m's are going around them keep it to p.m's or report but it looks like she is followed about the forum and disagreed with for the sake of it, ive seen it before if they said black was black they would be wrong. Thats just the way i have seen it and i take it as i see it. Ime not taking any sides, ive never had a problem with anyone on the forum.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> No i dont, i can only comment on what i have seen and if nasty p,m's are going around them keep it to p.m's or report but it looks like she is followed about the forum and disagreed with for the sake of it, ive seen it before if they said black was black they would be wrong. Thats just the way i have seen it and i take it as i see it. Ime not taking any sides, ive never had a problem with anyone on the forum.


Well I definately do not know what is going on in pm's but speaking for myself I have only posted 1 post on this OP's threads and I thought the reply was indeed sarcastic So whats the excuse there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

*sticks elbows out and barges in*

no-one ever agrees with me so can you delete all my posts please - only about 1500 - so chop chop get busy!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jo P said:


> *sticks elbows out and barges in*
> 
> no-one ever agrees with me so can you delete all my posts please - only about 1500 - so chop chop get busy!!!


lmfao


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Some things never change eh?? - if you don't like what you read then don't bother coming on!! - that's what I did and I only pop on here once in a while now to see how it's all going but it's getting worse to be honest!!! Soooo bad that it's even got me replying!!! I remember when I first joined and asked for help and people were so very very helpful and helped me in my hour of need - now it's just like a battlefield - it's who know's who and who's said what and so on!!! I know even this post will probably get a slating but never mind - that's the way it is!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Well i have read 8 pages of absolute waffle!!! Once again!!! 

Why are forum members allowed to start these sort of threads, it is obvious what is going to happen???


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Now now - I didn't come on here tonight to be insulted Kath


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Now now - I didn't come on here tonight to be insulted Kath


Sorry hun, i think i must start another thread actually and u can all insult me instead. 

Im welsh and very thick skinned.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> I know even this post will probably get a slating but never mind - that's the way it is!! Enjoy!!!


Now you know id never allow that...xxxx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

He he - to all that understand me!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> He he - to all that understand me!!!


Those that know you...loves ya...xxxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

So do all these pages of waffle mean that leaving threads are now allowed ? .


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> So do all these pages of waffle mean that leaving threads are now allowed ? .


The mods are trying to give us all a chance to act like adults


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a headache................


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Well i have read 8 pages of absolute waffle!!! Once again!!!
> 
> Why are forum members allowed to start these sort of threads, it is obvious what is going to happen???


yes me to. it seems what ever we do some one has to disagree, theres 24000 of you, and only 6 of us... i fear we are on a losing battle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> So do all these pages of waffle mean that leaving threads are now allowed ? .


I think there allowed but they shouldnt be imo, because it goes on for pages and pages and causes all sorts.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> i have a headache................


Take some drugs...lol..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> yes me to. it seems what ever we do some one has to disagree, theres 24000 of you, and only 6 of us... i fear we are on a losing battle.


6?.....You lost a mod?  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> yes me to. it seems what ever we do some one has to disagree, theres 24000 of you, and only 6 of us... i fear we are on a losing battle.


You know where i am if u need another MOD!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope we aint mate, we are winning the fight to be the most useless mods in cyber space lol, we cant get anything right and we are seen to have favourites, we delete threads that shouldnt be deleted and leave ones that should be deleted, so basically we are winning the latest round in the 

Most useless Mods competition


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Take some drugs...lol..


ive got some if anyone needs any???


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

kath123 said:


> ive got some if anyone needs any???


yes please kath...........


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope we aint mate, we are winning the fight to be the most useless mods in cyber space lol, we cant get anything right and we are seen to have favourites, we delete threads that shouldnt be deleted and leave ones that should be deleted, so basically we are winning the latest round in the
> 
> Most useless Mods competition


You mods aren't doing anything wrong...you do a great job. Seems some members cant be pleased no matter how much you try.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kath123 said:


> ive got some if anyone needs any???


Yes Kath...please share.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope we aint mate, we are winning the fight to be the most useless mods in cyber space lol, we cant get anything right and we are seen to have favourites, we delete threads that shouldnt be deleted and leave ones that should be deleted, so basically we are winning the latest round in the
> 
> Most useless Mods competition


I'm sure I have some trophies around somewhere... :001_tt2:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Hey DT, i do Fluffy every Friday night!!! lmao


Yeah and we have to deal with emotional stress that poor old Fluffy has to go through 

.... she's not been the same since..........


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope we aint mate, we are winning the fight to be the most useless mods in cyber space lol, we cant get anything right and we are seen to have favourites, we delete threads that shouldnt be deleted and leave ones that should be deleted, so basically we are winning the latest round in the
> 
> Most useless Mods competition


Sounds good to me! seems to be working well!
lol
DT


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure I have some trophies around somewhere... :001_tt2:


can we have a big one please


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> can we have a big one please


Now I'm not sure about that, useless mods don't deserve big trophies...but then again you are the mot useless ones so... okay :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tashi said:


> can we have a big one please


Are we still talking trophies?...lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> can we have a big one please


*is there 2 with sister on:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Are we still talking trophies?...lol


ummmmmmmmmmmmm yep think so lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Are we still talking trophies?...lol


 Ony! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

If were taking trophies, ill have one... For stupidest kid around the forum....


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tashi said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm yep think so lol





sequeena said:


> Ony! :smilewinkgrin:


LOL...You know me.   :001_tt2:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Are we still talking trophies?...lol


heres a bar of soap.. clean that mind of yours


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Your right Tashi you get if you do and you get if you don't. I think you guys and gals do the best you can along with Mark and as I've said before. I don't always agree with decisions made IE: members, but I don't know the full story or see all the goings on but you guys do and we have to trust your judgement. That is your job and its not an easy one.....Jill


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...You know me.   :001_tt2:


Too well me thinks :laugh:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> heres a bar of soap.. clean that mind of yours


It would take more than a bar of soap to clean my mind...lol.. :001_tt2: 



sequeena said:


> Too well me thinks :laugh:


So true...lol.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> can we have a big one please


Now now there are children on this forum lol


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope we aint mate, we are winning the fight to be the most useless mods in cyber space lol, we cant get anything right and we are seen to have favourites, we delete threads that shouldnt be deleted and leave ones that should be deleted, so basically we are winning the latest round in the
> 
> Most useless Mods competition


Hey do what the OP has done Ask to get your account deleted LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

manicmania said:


> Hey do what the OP has done Ask to get your account deleted LOL


sorry one thing I will never do been here since nearly the beginning and it is 'my one vice' so I guess I am here to stay as a mod or not  dont get rid of me that easy :001_tt2:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Most of you lot should write a book! so that other people can use it as toilet paper!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

That would be a little rough on the butt me thinks....Jill


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tashi said:


> sorry one thing I will never do been here since nearly the beginning and it is 'my one vice' so I guess I am here to stay as a mod or not  dont get rid of me that easy :001_tt2:


Or Me Tashi, i'm right there with ya hun, United we stand, divided we fall!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> sorry one thing I will never do been here since nearly the beginning and it is 'my one vice' so I guess I am here to stay as a mod or not  dont get rid of me that easy :001_tt2:


ONE vice is that Tashi


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> Most of you lot should write a book! so that other people can use it as toilet paper!!!!


How would i start this book? Once apon a time?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> Or Me Tashi, i'm right there with ya hun, United we stand, divided we fall!!!


and if we fall there is likely to be an earthquake


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> ONE vice is that Tashi


ONLY vice Rona lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> That would be a little rough on the butt me thinks....Jill


LOL, Jill.  :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

tashi said:


> ONLY vice Rona lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> and if we fall there is likely to be an earthquake


Or an Avalanche!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tashi said:


> and if we fall there is likely to be an earthquake


i'd make your earth move hun, in them woods!! lmao


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> i'd make your earth move hun, in them woods!! lmao


guess I aint ever going to be allowed to forget that one Red


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

MDF said:


> Most of you lot should write a book! so that other people can use it as toilet paper!!!!


Will a short story be enough or do ya wish a sequel


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Will a short story be enough or do ya wish a sequel


I reckon it should be a trilogy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*I've not read this, sorry, but plz don't leave, esp on my birthday  i think the forum has been fine these last few days. *


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I reckon it should be a trilogy


Oh that much shat then


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I reckon it should be a trilogy


How thick do you wish them to be? When i say "Thick" i meen the pages..... :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Oh that much shat then


Sadly, yes 



Baby Bordie said:


> How thick do you wish them to be? When i say "Thick" i meen the pages..... :001_tt2:


:laugh: Don't think I should answer that one


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Sadly, yes
> 
> :laugh: Don't think I should answer that one


ell ill make them quite thick, toilet paper these days is very "Holey...." :001_tt2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Baby Bordie said:


> ell ill make them quite thick, toilet paper these days is very "Holey...." :001_tt2:


remind me never to use the loo in your house then :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> ell ill make them quite thick, toilet paper these days is very "Holey...." :001_tt2:


Do you but emmential paper or something??


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed?? 

I'm Staying

You Aren't Getting Rid Of New Members That Easily

Stick And Stones And All That!

I Reckon That Ignore Button Will Be Used Quite A Lot In The Near Future!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> remind me never to use the loo in your house then :smilewinkgrin:


But the toilet is very nice.... Just not the bod roll.... There is a tree outside the window if ya really want.... :001_tt2:



sequeena said:


> Do you but emmential paper or something??


No, But yes... But no..... Our toilet paper aint gthat bad, just remember to wash ya hand after....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


The ignore button is brilliant! I have everyone on ignore now!! Otherwise they chuck me off!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


Ohh smile will ya? It won't hurt, promise! :001_tt2:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


People are having abit o fun. It's okay to have a laugh occasionally....Jill


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


YOU wanted to be "centre of attention" so now you are and now you dont like it!!! Make your mind up will you.

May this be a lesson to you not to start such silly threads in the future.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


Cooey I know you can see me lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


Because the focus has been taken off you and we're having a laugh now 



Baby Bordie said:


> No, But yes... But no..... Our toilet paper aint gthat bad, just remember to wash ya hand after....


ooh eck


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Ohh smile will ya? It won't hurt, promise! :001_tt2:


 :cornut: :biggrin: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :laugh: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:

Hows that for ya


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> Why Hasn't This Thread Been Removed??
> 
> I'm Staying
> 
> ...


Dont worry, make the same thread tomorrow, and you can get all the attention again! WOOPPPIIEEE! :001_tt2:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

MDF said:


> :cornut: :biggrin: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :laugh: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Hows that for ya


Lovely.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

This could be emerged with the WOODY thread.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> This could be emerged with the WOODY thread.


LOL.....Jill


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Lovely.


Cool!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sorry guys thread closure due to op's request!*


----------

